# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Cfare eshte Ndergjegja?

## Redi

Disa pyetje qe mund te duken te thjeshta.


Cfare kuptojme ne me Ndergjegje? 

Cfare ndikimi ka tek njeriu? 

A eshte e drejta pyetja qe:" ai veproi me Ndergjegje te Plote?"

----------


## MISTRECE22

definimi i fjales ndergjegje eshte:
"aftesia e njeriut, te njohi vlerat etike"
keshtu eshte percaktuar te pakten.

cdo burri, cdo gruaje, cdo femije i eshte dhene nje pasuri me vlera te pacmueshme. kjo dhurate eshte nje pjese me rendesi jetike e personalitetit te njeriut. eshte pra ndergjegja.

njeriu ka nevoje per ndergjegjen e tij, sepse ajo i ben te mundur, te dalloje te miren nga e keqja. ndergjegja ndikon mbi fjalet dhe veprat e njeriut dhe e ndihmon ate keshtu te mbaje kursin e drejte. cdo njeriu i eshte shkruajtur nga vete natyra, nje ligj instiktiv ne zemer. ndergjegja na ndihmon te levizim brenda kufijve te ketij ligji.

cdo njeri i sinqerte e njeh ate zerin e ulet ne thellesi te tij, qe e shtyn te beje te drejten dhe e ngacmon kur gabon. njeriu i sinqerte e njeh ndjenjen e sigurt te pafajsise, kur degjon ndergjegjen e tij por njeh dhe shijen e hidhur te fajit kur ka bere te kunderten e asaj qe ka udhezuar ndergjegja.

ndergjegja na ndihmon te vendosim. cdo vendim ka konsekuenca. prandaj dhe ndergjegja eshte kaq e domosdoshme.
une madje,do ta quaja ndergjegjen, mikun tim.

----------


## Mina

Ndergjegja eshte aftesia pozitive e vleresimit, veprimit dhe gjykimit te fenomeneve! Tek njerezit, ndergjegja, ka ndikim te dyfishte. Nese ajo vepron pozitivisht, ben te lumtur edhe personin qe e posedon, edhe te tjeret! Ne te kundert, ngarkon emocionalisht ne sens negativ te tjeret (natyrisht ata qe kane ndergjegje te paster)!

----------


## Sokoli

> _Postuar më parë nga Redi_ 
> *Disa pyetje qe mund te duken te thjeshta.
> 
> 
> Cfare kuptojme ne me Ndergjegje? 
> 
> Cfare ndikimi ka tek njeriu? 
> 
> A eshte e drejta pyetja qe:" ai veproi me Ndergjegje te Plote?"*


Analizojme termin "Ndergjegje" ne menyre metodike:
Nder - gjegje mund te perkthehet llogjikshem si "pergjigje te brendshme". Pra pyetjeve qe mund te lindin nga veprime te individit, ai ua ka pergjigjet brenda vetes. Ne ditet e sotme, termi ne fjale ka kuptimin e _Vet-Dijes_. Kuptimi qe ka marre termi "ndergjegje" perputhet ekzaktesisht me mendimin e mesiperm: _Vete - Dije_, pra, individi qe ndermerr nje veprim te caktuar, "E di vete" arsyen. Pra veproi me _Vetdije_  te plote , ndryshe, me _Ndergjegje_ te plote ("e dinte c'beri" me nje fjale).

Persa i perket ndikimt qe ajo ka te njeriu, eshte e gabuar (ose e pavlefshme me sakte) ti referohemi pasojave te saj duke i ndare apo emertuar ne negative ose pozitive, pasi argumenti ne fjale jo vetem qe behet teper "i paforme" (pasi e keqja dhe e mira jane nocione qe edhe sot e kesaj dite pyeten), por edhe lene shume shtigje per spekullime.

Ndersa, nese eshte e drejte apo jo shprehja "ai veproi me Ndergjegje te Plote", mund te them se normat e shoqerise ku jetojme e pozicionojne teper korrekte dhe te konceptueshme.
Ndersa, nga ana llogjike, shkenca ka vene shume pikpyetje mbi kete argument, dhe besoj se perfundimi i pashmangshem eshte se ndergjegja e plote eshte e paarritshme per rracen njerzore.

----------


## Mina

Ndergjegja perfshin nje game te gjere fenomenesh! Ai veproi me ndergjegje te plote, mund te perkufizohet nje veprim i pelqyeshem i nje njeriu qe ka sens! Te gjithe njerezit veprojne me ndergjegje te plote, edhe ai qe kryen nje vrasje! Perjashtohen veprimet e njerezve qe kane deficenca mendore. Ata nuk kane personalitet!

----------


## Sokoli

> Ndergjegja perfshin nje game te gjere fenomenesh!


As e kuptoj dot kete.




> Ai veproi me ndergjegje te plote, mund te perkufizohet nje veprim i pelqyeshem i nje njeriu qe ka sens!


Veprim i pelqyeshem nga kush? Nga vete personi apo nga te tjeret rreth e qark qe e gjykojne? Se psh. ti as e njeh dike, e sheh duke prere nje peme rruges dhe e shan e mallkon me vete maskarain qe prishka pronen e perbashket  :buzeqeshje: 
Po ai mund te jete fare mire nje fshatar qe ka nje te semure ne shtepi e kerkon ta mbaje ngrohte. E kam fjalen: eshte me mire te flitet me gjera qe kane nje kuptim me te ngushte per masat.
Fjalia e mesiperme, jo vetem qe s'ka lidhje me ndergjegjen, por edhe te ngaterron neper te tjera udhe. Pse vetem veprimet e pelqyeshme jane te ndergjegjshme? S'e kisha degjuar me pare kete. Po sens? Sens ne kuptimin e "kuptim" besoj e ke perdorur. E ku e gjetem ne kuptimin? Nuk besoj ta kemi shpikur apo konceptuar vete secili.
Na e mesuan, bashke me abetaren, rrobat per te veshur menyren si te hame etj... Me pak fjale ti po ben si greket e lashte qe i quanin barbare tere popujt qe flisnin gjuhe te tjera, vetem se nuk ua kuptonin. 




> Te gjithe njerezit veprojne me ndergjegje te plote, edhe ai qe kryen nje vrasje!


Tani fillojne pyetjet: * Me permend te lutem disa veprime te tuat qe ti je e bindur qe i ke kryer me ndergjegje te plote*.




> Perjashtohen veprimet e njerezve qe kane deficenca mendore.


Cfare do te thote qe kane deficenca mendore? Mos valle qe nuk kane mend ne koke? Cilat ment u mungojne, mos valle ato qe u duhet te vene ne pune per te mesuar normat e ketij sistemi shoqeror sa banal po aq edhe hipokrit?




> Ata nuk kane personalitet!


No comment.

Une mendoj se mosperputhja e mendimeve tona lind ketu:
Kur ti analizon termin "Ndergjegje" e ve ne fjaline, _Ate e vrau ndergjegja_, dhe e ngaterron deri diku me grahmat e virtytit.
Nderkohe qe termi ndergjegje, ne postin #1 ishte vene ne fjaline _ Ai veproi me ndergjegje te plote_, me VETDIJE PRA.

----------

Korab Dibrani (02-11-2013)

----------


## Mina

Paragrafi i pare i zberthyer ne shembuj:
Ai punon me ndergjegje te larte! Ai ne momentin e krimit ishte i ndergjegjshem! Ai ishte i ndergjegjshem qe veproi gabim! Pra kur themi ndergjegje, kemi parasysh koshiencen ose vetedijen e plote sepse sic e sheh, fjala ndergjegje perdoret ne te gjitha variantet edhe kur dikush vepron mire, edhe kur vepron keq!
Per paragrafin e dyte them: Nje person qe ka bere nje akt te papelqyeshem dhe reflekton, pavaresisht nga akti, shoqeria e pranon perseri ate. P.sh. te kerkosh tek gjaksi bllokimin e gjakmarrjes. Ky veprim ka sens dhe i vlen shoqerise.
Paragrafi i trete eshte shume i kuptueshem dhe njeriu kryen shume veprime ne jeten e tij por nuk do te ishte e udhes t`i permend ketu disa nga veprimet e mia. P.sh. ai qe kryen nje vrasje, pavaresisht nga histeria e momentit, eshte plotesisht i ndergjegjshem per aktin e kryer. Do te ishte absurde te mendohej qe nje njeri normal vepron jashte ndergjegjes, sido qe te ndodhet!
Per paragrafin e katert: te semuret psiqike nuk jane koshiente per asnje lloj veprimi, qofte edhe per ato veprime qe jane shoqerisht te rrezikshme! ata edhe nese vrasin, ligji nuk i ndeshkon sepse jane me deficence mendore.
Paragrafi i fundit ka koment: Deficentet mendore nuk kane ambicje ne jete dhe nuk pretendojne te respektohen apo te kene nje vend ne shoqeri! Ne keto kushte nuk kane personalitet!
Sokol, nuk jam lodhur gjithe diten sa u lodha tani per te formuluar kete postim!

----------


## Albo

Ndergjegja si baba ka Moralin dhe nene Te Verteten. Ne fillim duhet te fitosh moralin qe te jepet ne familje e shoqeri, te kerkosh te verteten ne menyren tend, dhe ne fund ne qenien tende lind pikerisht krijesa me emrin ndergjegje.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Albo-
Ja ke hedhur Frojdit ne kosh gjithe psikoanalizen  :buzeqeshje: 

Meqe jemi ne kete teme (nje nga me interesantet do te thoja) a ka mundesi te me shpjegoni pak diferencen midis 'unconscious' dhe 'subconscious'?  Se 'conscious' e ka shpjeguar Sokoli...e vetjma pike ne te cilen biem dakort.

Flm nese ndonjeri e mer mundimin.

----------


## Mos_moreee

Cupke, shpesh keto dy fjale ngaterrohen edhe pse nuk kane lidhje. "unc..." perdoret kur dikush bie pa ndjenja por nuk ka te beje me ndergjegjen. subconscious permban Id-in dhe Superego-n."sub" dmth qe eshte e "fshehur". psh nese ndodh qe ke deshiruar dicka qe ndergjegjja nuk ta lejon; te vrasesh dike apo te tradhetosh partnerin,kjo e pershkruar si "te hip gjaku ne tru" eshte bindje e instinktit i fshehur ne subcons.,si kunderpeshim,superego te ben te humbasesh celesat apo te kafshosh gjuhen,e shume shembuj  te tille. pra subconscious eshte gjithmone e pranishme edhe pse njerezit nuk e dine.
prandaj shpesh na ndodhin gjera te cilat nuk i shpjegojme dot.
ndersa unconscious,sic e permenda me siper nuk ka fare lidhje me keto shtresa brenda njeriut.
shpresoj se do kuptosh cfare kam dashur te them... :buzeqeshje: 

ps: nuk eshte e thene qe sa here kafshon gjuhen ke dashur te tradhetosh,gjera te ndryshme ndodhin per arsye te ndryshme,
keto ishin thjesht shembuj .

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Cupka te kupton fare mire deri ketu...por ka edhe nje pyetje te vockel:  Cila nga te treja sundon mendjen njerezore?  Ose si i thone: "which one drives human mind?"

Faleminderit

----------


## Sokoli

> _Postuar më parë nga Cupke_pe_Korce_ 
> *Cupka te kupton fare mire deri ketu...por ka edhe nje pyetje te vockel:  Cila nga te treja sundon mendjen njerezore?  Ose si i thone: "which one drives human mind?"
> 
> Faleminderit*



Qe te katra!
 :lakuriq nate:

----------


## Fiori

Duhet te kemi parasysh per ke ndergjegje flasim (se fjalet kane shume kuptime dhe e shikoj te gjithe nuhasin ate kuptim qe ju kujton leximi i pare i kesaj fjale, asnjera nuk eshte gabim per aq kohe sa shpjegohet nga cila pamje eshte pare).

Ne thelb ndergjeja, e lidhur me mendimet dhe me mendjen e njeriut eshte sic vijon: _(sic ma kane shpjeguar ne shkolle, dhe sic mund tja u kene shpjeguar te tjereve, se te zgjuar ne/ju/ata/ato qe nuk kane as eksperiencen me te vogel ne eksperimentet mjeksore, fizike dhe kimike te trurit te njeriut nuk kane si te jene)_

Nje mendje njerzore ndahet ne dy pjese pak a shume te kunderta : "C =conscious" dhe "S = subconcious" (po i shkruaj te shkurtuara ne vazhdim qe mos ngaterrohem me c-te : ). Pjesa e pare C ze pjesen me te vogel te trurit, shume here me te vogel se S. Kjo pjese mund te mendoje/shtjelloje mendimet vetem me rradhe, nje e nga nje. Pjeserisht ka lidhje me sistemin tone nervor dhe shpesh eshte shkaktarja e veprimeve instiktive/vullnetare te muskujve. Kjo pjese e trurit pra C, funksionon kur ne jemi zgjuar dhe zakonisht eshte "arsyeja" pse ne analizojme dhe me pas marrim vendime per veprime te caktuara. Gjithashtu cdo vendim qe marrim sot, lidhet me vendimet dhe analizat qe kjo pjese e trurit ka bere kohe me pare...por duke qene se kjo pjese truri nuk ka fuqine e "mbajtjes mend" edhe pse nje rrjet lidhjeje egziston, njeriu perseri merr vendime duke u mbeshtetur ne moment.
Pjesa S nga ana tjeter ze gati gjithe trurin njerzor dhe kjo eshte pjesa ku i gjithe informacioni yne, apo dhe zgjuarsia dhe "briret" qendrojne te ruajtura. Kontrollon pothuajse gjithe trupin tone ne menyre qe dhe ne te zgjuarit nuk e shpjegojme dot, marrim fryme rregullisht pa u menduar shume, dhe kjo pjese e trurit eshte e vetmja rruge e cila siguron kete frymemarje _(sepse kuptohet po te na kishin lene dhe kete ne dore, do kishim vdekur pa e marre vesh perse)_. Kjo pjese e trurit nuk arsyeton apo analizon, thjesht merr informacion dhe e mban ne memorje ne menyre qe ne te shkojme me vone dhe ta perdorim, ashtu sic e incizuam heren e pare. Pra ka shume mundesi, nq se ne marrim nje informacion te gabuar, si te tille ta pranojme gjithe jeten pasi eshte regjistruar gabim ne S dhe ne skemi cbejme (ketu lind dhe koke-fortesia). 

Nq se ndergjegja eshte pare si fjale ne perdorimin e saj popullor atehere ajo perseri ka te beje me nje vizore qe ne njerzit kemi ne koke e cila qendron gjithmone drejt e nq se e levizim pak nga cilado ane atehere ndergjegjes i hapet dera dhe fillon merr papasterti. Dhe ky kuptim ne nje menyre apo tjeter perseri derivon nga kuptimi shkencor i fjales. Pra ndergjegja eshte pjesa S e trurit e cila e ka marre informacionin dhe atehere kur informacioni i ri ndryshon nga ai i vizores atehere ndergjegja merr papasteri - por mund te jete dhe ndryshe qe ne thjesht e kemi pasur te papaster qe ne fillim dhe tani vetem sa po e drejtojme vizoren. Problemi njerzit nuk jane aq te zotet (dmth asnje njeri) sa te kuptoje kete ndryshim  :buzeqeshje:  


Pershendetje!

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Sokol-
Po kjo e katra kush eshte?

----------


## Sokoli

"E katra" perfaqson te panjohuren te cilen duhej ta mbulonte 95 - 96% i trurit te cilin njeriu nuk e ve dot ne perdorim te inteligjences.

----------


## Fiori

:ngerdheshje:  Ndergjegja, inteligjenca, anatomia, kozmosi, dhe fytyrkat. Oh me dolen pese  :konfuz:  Pse kam idene se u ngaterrove me lobet ? (e trurit flas)

p.s. Sokol miremengjes.

----------


## Pidocchio

I lezova gati te gjitha? Dhe le te them te verteten u habita pak ( pak fare) per ndergjegje te gjithe automatiksh mendojm tradhtin dhe shume efekte kolaterale te saj une keshtu e mendoj te pakten .Se kuptoj pse duhet te hapemi kaq shume ne logjikime o dhe ne gjykime ! Kur mjafton pak dhe gjithshka eshte me e qarte pastaj kushdo mund ta lezoj ne menyra te ndryshme. Une i uroj vetes dhe juve qe te mos jete ipokrizia ne llogjiken dhe gjykimin tuaj , sepse se jo e verteta ka shume faqe varet se si e interpreton ate? Por pyetjes çfare eshte ndergjegja? jam dakort plotesisht me ALBO ( ndergjegja ka baba moralin dhe nene te verteten) me bukur se kaq dhe me qart se kaq ska .'' Sorridete alla vita la vita vi sorride'' Ciao ciao

----------


## arusha84

ndergjegja eshte mekanizmi me i suksesshem dhe fatal ne te njejten kohe........

----------


## Mina

Nuk ka percaktim me te sakte se ky!

----------


## Puhiza

Ndergjegja eshte vetedija.

----------

